# PCGH Hw Bot Team Nr 1 Weltweit



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2010)

Da unser Team zu Weihnachten Verstärkung bekommen hat durch RoccoESA sind wir dadurch zur NR 1 weltweit geworden 

*Unser Team *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das muss man sich langsam auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ....

*PCGH hat das zur Zeit punktreichste Team der Welt* 

Ich sage extra punktreichste, denn ob wir eines der Besten sind wird sich erst mit der Zeit zeigen.

Und für alle, die mit dem Begriff Hw Bot nichts anfangen können, hierzu dann das .....Klick 

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch und weiter so.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Dezember 2010)

Klasse gemacht, weiter so.


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

so schauts aus - die "2" in Germany kommt auch noch weg


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (24. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch. Jetzt heißts den Platz halten.


----------



## McZonk (24. Dezember 2010)

Godlike! 

Welch Überraschung zu Weihnachten und ein herzliches Willkommen an RoccoESA!


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

... schöne Bescherung halt ... 

danke für's "willkommen heißen"


----------



## mycel-x (24. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen,

von mir auch ein fettes: Respeeeeect!!!

Und natürlich weiter so.


----------



## Maverick306 (24. Dezember 2010)

Gratz an alle vom Team


----------



## Shi (24. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön, und ein herzliches Willkommen an RoccoESA


----------



## mattinator (24. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist ja mal richtig geil. Das schaffen wir mit dem Folding-Team leider (noch ) nicht ganz, sind aber trotzdem gut dabei. Ist jedoch auch nicht wirklich vergleichbar.
OT: Wirklich tolle Truppe(n) hier im Forum, danke mal an alle und ein frohes Fest.


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Dezember 2010)

Nice ! 
Waren wir nicht letztens noch 6. ?


----------



## KOF328 (24. Dezember 2010)

wow super arbeit geleistet, glückwunsch an das hwbot team!


----------



## hundElungE (24. Dezember 2010)

Nerds!!  Scherz beiseite, ganz große Klasse. Glückwunsch.


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Sache! Wollt auch schon immer mal mitmachen aber ich glaube das ist ncihts für mich  Weiter so Leute.


----------



## bonzebonze (24. Dezember 2010)

Und wer führt die Deutschen an? Ein Österreicher. 
Overclocking Team Rankings

Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

nimmer lang  versprochen


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *PCGH hat das zur Zeit punktreichste Team der Welt*
> 
> Ich sage extra punktreichste, denn ob wir eines der Besten sind wird sich erst mit der Zeit zeigen.



Sehr schön gesagt 

Glückwunsch an alle  Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011


----------



## PixelSign (24. Dezember 2010)

glückwunsch!


----------



## peterchen0815 (24. Dezember 2010)

PCGH´s best, 4get the rest 
Weiter so & frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## Menthe (24. Dezember 2010)

Klasse, super Weihnachtsgeschenk. Weiter so


----------



## Mr. Q (24. Dezember 2010)

Nun auch 1 im landes Ranking


----------



## nulchking (24. Dezember 2010)

Meine Glückwünsche zum 1. Platz 
Super Leistung und passend als Weihnachtsgeschenk verpackt


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Dezember 2010)

EPIC! 
Glückwunsch an alle und ein herzliches Willkommen und Dankeschön an Rocco.


----------



## Legacyy (24. Dezember 2010)

Was ein geniales Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Wilkommen im Team RoccoESA


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das ist doch mal ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. 

Viel Erfolg auch im nächsten Jahr und frohes Fest!


----------



## Zlicer (24. Dezember 2010)

Geile Sache!
Hab mir zwar schon öfters überlegt mitzumachen nur is meine Hardware dafür vermutlich nicht gut genug.... Scheiß Dual-Core.

Wilkommen im Team RoccoESA 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. Dezember 2010)

Zlicer schrieb:


> Geile Sache!
> Hab mir zwar schon öfters überlegt mitzumachen nur is meine Hardware dafür vermutlich nicht gut genug.... Scheiß Dual-Core.
> 
> Wilkommen im Team RoccoESA
> ...



Hardwarepunkte kann man auch mit einem Pentium 3 noch schaffen , also reicht ein Dual Core sehr wohl für ein paar Pünktchen 

@Topic: Das ist doch mal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Herzlich Willkommen im Team RoccoESA


----------



## Ruhrpott (24. Dezember 2010)

Respeckt 

& 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Freestyler808 (24. Dezember 2010)

Nice

Frohe Weihnachten und weiter so


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2010)

Einfach nur geil, ein weiterer Schritt auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft


----------



## The_Schroeder (24. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Ding


----------



## art90 (24. Dezember 2010)

glückwunsch


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn?
Weiter so!

Ich hätte auch gerne etwas mehr Hardware zum benchen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Dezember 2010)

Hell. YEAH! Das sind ja mal krasse Neuigkeiten.


----------



## Pikus (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! das ist ja mal ein weihnachtsgeschenk 
weiter so


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich war irgendwie auf dem letzten Stand, das wir Platz 10 hatten  Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2010)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> nimmer lang  versprochen



Arr und ich warte seit 6 Wochen auf nur EINE davon *grrr* 

@Topic: Saubere Sache, weiter so!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hell. YEAH! Das sind ja mal krasse Neuigkeiten.


Da meldet sich sogar der Meister persönlich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2010)

Gelungene Weihnachtsüberraschung


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

und noch ein Update gibt es - der User Yellowcaps ist auch zu uns gestoßen 

... also den jetzigen Stand noch etwas gefestigt ...


----------



## Raigen (24. Dezember 2010)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, passend zu Weihnachten!


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich nicht extra meine benchecke für den Weihnachtsbaum abgebaut hätte könnte ich schnell die 35k vollmachen (Soviel habe ich noch mindestens auf der Platte liegen )

Aber meine Frau killt mich wenn ich jetzt was aufbaue


----------



## Hollywood (24. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht extra meine benchecke für den Weihnachtsbaum abgebaut hätte könnte ich schnell die 35k vollmachen (Soviel habe ich noch mindestens auf der Platte liegen )
> 
> Aber meine Frau killt mich wenn ich jetzt was aufbaue



Ist doch sowieso ein Wunder, dass sie dich noch nicht erledigt hat!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. Dezember 2010)

Alter ist das geil !
Ein hoch auf PCGH ;D
So jetzt in die Kirsche xD


----------



## amdfreak (24. Dezember 2010)

Mann Mann Mann ...

Frohe Weihnachten an alle !


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Dezember 2010)

Gratz! Wie geil ist das denn, und dann am 24.12
Schade, das ich nicht mehr als 15Pkt dazu beitragen konnte, aber mehr HW hab ich einfach nicht zur Verfügung.

Da haben aber einige ordentlich was getan im letzten Monat, unser Team hat in der Zeit 3.500 Punkte bekommen.


Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Alter ist das geil !
> Ein hoch auf PCGH ;D
> So jetzt in die Kirsche xD


Kirche ist gut, da wollt ich eigentlich auch hin.
Aber nachdem ich heute schon mehrere Autos mithilfe der Nachbarn und einem X6 bei uns auf der Straße wieder angeschoben und gezogen hab, lass ich das mit dem Fahren lieber, und die 3,5km zur Kirche laufen mag ich in dem Schnee auch nicht.
Mal sehen, wie es morgen früh so ist...


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

noch ein "neuer" User hat sich eingefunden ...

DerBrain hebt uns über die 35k- Hürde ...

Userprofil


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht extra meine benchecke für den Weihnachtsbaum abgebaut hätte könnte ich schnell die 35k vollmachen (Soviel habe ich noch mindestens auf der Platte liegen )
> 
> Aber meine Frau killt mich wenn ich jetzt was aufbaue


Glaube ich dir gerne und schön geschrieben


----------



## Yanzco (24. Dezember 2010)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH
Aber ich wollte mal fragen wie man bei euch eintreten kann. Den meine hardware ist ganz gut und ich benche gern.
MFG


----------



## Legacyy (24. Dezember 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH
> Aber ich wollte mal fragen wie man bei euch eintreten kann. Den meine hardware ist ganz gut und ich benche gern.
> MFG



Ist ganz einfach. Meld dich bei HWbot an, wenn du es nicht schon bist. Dann wähle als Team einfach PC Games Hardware aus und du bist dabei


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

hier kannst du dich anmelden


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Dezember 2010)

>Hier< steht alles was du wissen solltest...

Übrigens, du brauchst nicht unbedingt eine gute HW du kannst auch ordentlich Punkte mit Sockel A CPU'S machen.


----------



## Masterwana (24. Dezember 2010)

Wow krasse Sache.
bin zwar kaum noch hier im Forum unterwegs aber wenn man sowas liest dann freut man sich!
Weiter so Jungst!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja nett schlecht Jungs...!!


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

Weiter so Jungs. Im Sommer komm ihc auch mit neuer Hardware und Dice etc. dazu, dann kommen nochmals Punkte dazu


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Da meldet sich sogar der Meister persönlich



Na wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer schön die Fahne weiter hoch halten.


----------



## RoccoESA (25. Dezember 2010)

... und noch einer hat den Weg zu uns gefunden ... hier heißt er Balduin2
LordHelmchen's profile


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da unser Team zu Weihnachten Verstärkung bekommen hat durch RoccoESA sind wir dadurch zur NR 1 weltweit geworden


 
Dann hat er ja auch ordentlich Punkte mitgebracht. 
Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch und mal schauen, ob ihr den Thron verteidigen könnt.


----------



## Matti OC (25. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal richtig geil. Das schaffen wir mit dem Folding-Team leider (noch ) nicht ganz, sind aber trotzdem gut dabei. Ist jedoch auch nicht wirklich vergleichbar.
> OT: Wirklich tolle Truppe(n) hier im Forum, danke mal an alle und ein frohes Fest.



Hi, ich hatte bei euch auch schon mal hin geschielt, ich brauch aber mehr Info wie das genau geht.
Wie sollte das System aufgebaut sein


lg Matti


----------



## DiZER (25. Dezember 2010)

freut mich sehr. super leute. weiter so!!!


----------



## Aholic (25. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch, da habt ihr einiges gemeistert 
Ich dachte erst ich les nicht richtig, ist wohl doch schon eine Weile her als ich mir das Ranking angeschaut hab


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Dezember 2010)

Dickes Gratz ans HWBot-Team.

Wäre ich selber nicht zu faul .... ach, egal, wie gesagt: Ganz dickes Gratz zum wohlverdienten ersten Platz, und herzliches Willkommen zu eurem Neuzugang! = )


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hammer ....

Richtg geil, auch wenn es schwer wird den Platz zu halten.


----------



## BlackCalive (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten !!

Na wenn das nicht  zeigt wo der Hammer hängt

Das ist Kompetenz!   Wahnsinn !!

Glückwunsch, Ihr habt gezeigt was geht


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Dezember 2010)

Sehr nice


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil, weiter so Jungs!

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Ahab (25. Dezember 2010)

HOORAY! Weiter so!


----------



## iceman650 (26. Dezember 2010)

Nice, Leude, haut rein, als nächstes ist die Weltherrschaft dran
So, aber ich mach garantiert jetzt keine Witze darüber, dass die Nr.1 im Team Österreicher ist, ok?!

Mfg, ice


----------



## True Monkey (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage ist doch eher warum der beste Österreicher in einen Deutschen Team ist 



Scherz beiseite ....ist doch wurscht woher jemand kommt 

Viel wichtiger ist das wir uns gut verstehen


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich außer Energieverschwendung daran nichts sinnvolles erkennen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich außer Energieverschwendung daran nichts sinnvolles erkennen.




Doch spass!
Ausserdem ist es sozusagen ein Wettkampf.

Edit:
Viele Leute sehen ahlt nur:
Super teure HW kaufen, LN 2 draufkippen und gut ist.
In wirklichkeit spielen da noch ganz andere Sachen eine rolle.
Wie z.B. tweaken etc.
Auch mit kleiner HW kann man viel reissen


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich außer Energieverschwendung daran nichts sinnvolles erkennen.



Ich kann nur hoffen dass du das nicht ernst meinst...


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen dass du das nicht ernst meinst...



Wiso sollte ich das nicht ernst meinen?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wiso sollte ich das nicht ernst meinen?


 
Weil du dann ja Autorennen oder jegliche andere art von Wettkampf auch gleich verbannen kannst 

Worin besteht eigendlich der sinn des zockens


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wiso sollte ich das nicht ernst meinen?



Wo liegt denn der Sinn wenn 22 Mann einem Ball nachrennen? Oder Autos stundenlang im Kreis fahren? Oder oder oder...

Oder bist du etwa einer von denen die immer nur etwas wichtiges, sinnvolles und für die Menschheit unabdingbares tun?
Dann möchte ich dir hiermit mein herzlichstes Beileid aussprechen. 

( Ich muss mal schneller schreiben ^^. Wie True Monkey sagt: Zockst du etwa?! Das ist doch sowas von sinnlos und eine gigantische Zeitverschwendung! )


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Sinn wenn 22 Mann einem Ball nachrennen?



Das verstehe ich auch nicht, sollen doch jedem einen Ball geben. 



> Oder Autos stundenlang im Kreis fahren?


 Finde ich auch nicht spannend.



> Oder bist du etwa einer von denen die immer nur etwas wichtiges, sinnvolles und für die Menschheit unabdingbares tun?



Die Menschheit ist mir herzlichst egal. 



> ( Ich muss mal schneller schreiben ^^. Wie True Monkey sagt: Zockst du etwa?! Das ist doch sowas von sinnlos und eine gigantische Zeitverschwendung! )



Erwischt, ist zum Leid meiner Frau mein letztes großes Laster


----------



## Malloy (26. Dezember 2010)

um beim thema zu bleiben, gratulation an das pcgh hw bot team. 

wird bestimmt nicht einfach, diesen platz zu halten.


----------



## mrnils253 (27. Dezember 2010)

Es müssen sich nur genug leute anmelden und potente Hardware mitbringen 
Ich werde mich ersmal in das Thema einlesen


----------



## icecold (28. Dezember 2010)

Gratulation an das Team.
Für Platz eins weltweit und in Deutschland.
Ich hab mich ja auch mal mit dem Thema versucht, aber irgendwie bin ich da nicht weit gekommen und war sicher nicht sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie konnte ich das nur überlesen 

Nachträglich noch ein grosses *GRATS* von mir; ich ziehe sämtliche erreichbaren Hüte vor euch 

Ein Ansporn mehr für mich und das Team "to fold where no man has folded before" 

Kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an die RED.  ... davon lese ich dann in der nächsten Print-Ausgabe oodeeeer??


----------



## Yanzco (28. Dezember 2010)

So bin jetzt auch dabei Danke @All


----------



## Zyanoses (29. Dezember 2010)

ja auch nen gz von mir


----------



## Progs-ID (29. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Rutscht alle gut ins neue Jahr. 

In Trockeneis kann man ja auch gut Getränke kalt stellen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (29. Dezember 2010)

geil geil weiter so bombt alles weg.^^


----------



## sp01 (29. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch na alle. Klasse Leistung


----------

